# icc: pulled the plug early????



## jpranch (Oct 17, 2009)

The icc pulled the plug a day early. What a dirty trick. Is there anybody out there??????? JP


----------



## pyrguy (Oct 17, 2009)

Re: icc: pulled the plug early????

Dang, I just went there and got a 'service unavailable" message.

Oh well, I guess we really know where we stand now.

Dwight


----------



## cda (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: icc: pulled the plug early????

I am in!!!!!


----------



## jar546 (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: icc: pulled the plug early????

welcome


----------



## hazmatpoobah (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: icc: pulled the plug early????

Welcome CDA. Don't be trying for your 6,000+ post record in this forum.


----------

